# Petermänchen



## astacus (12. September 2006)

Hallo Ab's,

nach zwei Wochen Ör Strand frisch zurück. Da der Wind die ganze Zeit auf die Küste stand, konnte ich nur zweimal mit dem hauseigenen Ruderboot raus. Ich habe so ca. bis eine Meile vor der Küste geangelt. Beim Blinkern, auf Grund Petermänchen ohne Ende. Die sind hinter dem Blinker bis an das Boot geschwommen. Bekanntlich ist das Petermänchen recht giftig. Ich habe mir echt einen abgewürgt mit zwei Zangen abzuhaken. Zumal das Petermänchen wie blöd zappelt. So ging es nicht weiter. Ich dachte meine Arbeitsgummihandschuhe sind fest genug und zack war der Stachel im kleinen Finger. Nicht sehr tief aber es blutete. Als Sofortmaßnahme habe ich ordentlich am Finger gequetscht bis der Finger schmerze (auch dachte ich an aufschneiden). In Erwartung des einsetzenden Schmerzes fing plötzlich mein Ringfinger zu ziehen. Jetzt war ich dran..."Der Schmerz setzt sofort ein und breitet sich auf benachbarte Körperregionen aus". Nach einigen Minuten in der sicht nichts veränderte, setzt ein Zeihen in der Schulter ein - Zitat siehe oben. Insgesamt blieb die nächste halbe Stunde alles gleich. Ich verkampft im Boot sitzend und auf den finalen Schmerz wartend. Nach einer kurzen Analyse hat mich wohl das Petermänchen nicht richtig erwischt oder der Handschuh hat das Gift abgehalten. Möglicherweise kann der Einstich nicht tief genug gewesen sein. Das Ziehen im Ringfinger war psychosomatisch, Schulterschmerz durch verkrampfte Haltung.

Astacus


----------



## Klaus S. (12. September 2006)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Schwein gehabt #6  kann ganz schön böse ausgehen solch Stich vom Petermännchen. Da war mal ein Fall hier im Board und der hatte nicht so viel Glück wie du.


----------



## Dummfisch (12. September 2006)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Mich hat vor 10 Wochen auf einer vor Boeslum erwischt. Habe den Finger auch gemolken bis er blutleer war...
Gab keine weiteren Komplikationen außer dem Stichschmerz. Kaufe dir die Forsthandschuhe der Marke "Keiler Typ Forst", da geht so schnell ncihts durch.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## Mühle (13. September 2006)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Da haste Glück gehabt, auf jeden Fall. Dieses Jahr hab ich sie ohne Probleme vom Haken bekommen, aber vor fünf Jahren (ebenfalls vor Boeslum) hat mich auch einer durch nen Arbeitshandschuh gestochen. Ich kam auch relativ glimpflich davon: Stichschmerz + 3 stündige leichte Lähmung des Unterarms. Ein merkwürdiges Kribbeln der Muskeln verbunden mit sehr eingeschränkter Fähigkeit, Hand und Finger zu bewegen. Muss ich jedenfalls nciht nochmal haben.

In Deinem wie in meinem Fall erkläre ich mir den glimpflichen Ausgang nach intensiver Recherche vor fünf Jahren so: Das Gift tritt aus allen Stacheln des Petermanns bereits bei Berührungsdruck aus. Das bedeutet, dass ein Petermann, den man beim Abhaken schon länger " in der Mangel hat", schon nahezu sein ganzes Gift losgeworden sein dürfte. Wird man nun gestochen, so bekommt man nur die Giftreste ab, die zu vberheerenden Folgen nicht mehr ausreichen. Würde man hingegen ein Petermännchen aus dem Wasser heben und sofort beherzt mit der bloßen Hand zupacken, so käme man wohl nicht so glimpflich davon, wovon weitaus schlimmere dokumentierte Fälle Zeugen.

Ich jedenfalls behalte mir nach meinem damaligen Erlebnis meinen Respekt und mein Mißtrauen gegen dieses merkwürdige Geschöpf!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## bamse34 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Moin Moin!
Bin seit 15 Jahren auf Läsö (im Kattegat) und wurde in der Zeit 3 mal von Petermännchen gestochen! Habe den Stich immer so schnell es ging mit heißem Wasser behandelt! Mußte aber immer erst von der Mole klettern! Das Wasser muß  so heiß sein das es weh tut! Hatte zwar danach noch Schwellungen und jucken aber schlimmeres blieb aus! Habe da schon jemanden getroffen der hatte ein Bein das total zugeschwollen war! Mit den Gesellen ist also nicht zu spaßen! Auf Läsö sind sie leichter zu fangen als hier Heringe und beißen auf alles, so daß man kaum um sie rumfischen kann! Eine echte Plage!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## kuhni2704 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Ich hatte vor wenigen Tagen auch eine Meinungsverschiedenheit mit einem ca 40cm großen Petermännchen. Ich habe es von der Nordmole in Frederikshavn aus gefangen. Wie Mühle beschrieben hat, habe ich es sofort beherzt gepackt und vom Haken gelöst, dabei hat es mich mehrfach in Zeigefinger und Daumen gestochen (Ich habe es, weil es so gezappelt hat mit einer großen Aalquappe verwechselt). Anfangs hat es fast nicht wehgetan, innerhalb von 20 Minuten ist es aber schlimm geworden. Es kam zur erheblichen Rötung, Schwellung der gesamten Hand. Vom Gefühl her, wie wenn man von 5 Wespen gestochen wird, nur daß es 3 Stunden angehalten hat. Besser wurde es erst auf Ibuprofen-Tabletten. Ich bin selbst Arzt und habe es anfangs nicht ernstgenommen. Ich habe es auch gekühlt, dann wurde die halbe Hand pelzig. Über Nacht wurden die Schmerzen besser, die Schwellung schlimmer, trotzdem musste ich nach Hause fahren. Ich habe mit dem Giftnotruf in München telefoniert und von dort eben auch den Tip mit dem heißen Wasser (45-50°C) erhalten, gerade so, daß es keine Brandblasen gibt. Das Gift ist nämlich hitzelabil und geht dabei kaputt. Außerdem den lapidaren Hinweis: "Das mit dem Kühlen machen alles falsch, besonders die Ärzte". Ich habe erst 24h nach den Stichen mit den warmen Bädern gestartet, 2 Tage lang, jeweils 1-2 mal. Seitdem kann ich wieder die Faust schließen, war auch schon in der Arbeit. Das Gefühl ist auch wieder da. Die Hand ist aber noch sehr berührungsempfindlich. Die Schwellung wird deutlich besser.

Allerdings können manche Menschen auch mit Kreislaufproblemen und Fieber reagieren, dann muss man unbedingt ins Krankenhaus.

Ich habe auf alle Fälle dazugelernt, sowas passiert mir nie wieder.

Liebe Grüße an alle Petermännchengeschädigten und die, die es noch werden wollen.

Ich glaube, daß die Wärmebehandlung auch verspätet noch etwas hilft, besser als gar nicht


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Hallo zusammen,
unter den gifttieren europas müssen die petermännchen an erster stelle genannt werden, denn verletzungen durch diese tiere sind sehr häufig und verlaufen ernst, sowie tödlich. Nach meinen erfahrungen, existiert ein gegengift (antitoxin)  bis heute nicht, wie bei den meisten schlangengiften, jedoch kann man durch heisses Wasser, die meisten giftestoffe denaturieren bei Temoeraturen von 40-70 Grad C. 

@ Kuhni2704 
ich bin zwar kein arzt jedoch kenne ich mich etwas mit den fischen aus, d.h. das diese heisswassermethoden nur wirken, wenn sie sofort eingesetzt werden, bevor das gift im umliegenden gewebe und kreislauf eindringt. 
Es handelt sich hier um Eiweisse, ein gift ähnllich wie bei den schlangengiften. Die toxine besitzen sowohl hämotoxischen wie neurotoxische wirkung ( das Nervensystem wird geschädigt, da sie die funktion von blut- und gewebegiften haben)
Ich habe mehrmal hier im board darüber etwas erwähnt, da gerade der angler sehr oft vom petermännchen gestochen wird. Nun bilden die petermännchen eine artenreiche familie, wobei das kleine petermännchen (Trachinus vipera) für seine besondere giftigkeit berüchtigt ist. Er ist der kleinste vertreter und wird nur 15 cm lang und wird auch vipernqueise genannt. Dein "stacheltier" war also nicht das gefährlichste, wobei man es sehr ernst nehmen muss. Selbst nach dem töten  des tieres, hält die  giftwirkung noch einige zeit an. Vorsicht ist also geboten, denn wer gestochen wird und dieser fisch macht auch kein halt beim handschuh, der hat sehr starke schmerzen und schwellugen treten ein und je nach pysischen Konstitution, die menge des injizierten giftes und der einstichstelle, brauchen einige personen mehrere monate bis sie sich erholt haben und  in schweren fällen bekommt man herzklopfen, sprachlosigkei, und schliesslich krämpfe und atemlähmung die bis zum tode des betroffenen führen können. 
Beim tauchen erwischte mich auch ein petermännchen - da sie ihr revier sehr verteidigen - ich lebe noch - jedoch konnte ich nach geraumer zeit keine wörter mehr lesen nur den anfangsbuchstaben konnte ich  noch erfassen  und mein arm hatte ein form wie ein luftballon.
Viele güsse aus dänemark


----------



## zanderzahn (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petermänchen*

... mal ne dumme frage: wo kommt dieser unangenehme zeitgenose vor|kopfkrat

da ich wenig aber doch ab und an im urlaub im salzwasser fische sagt mir doch bitte mal in welchen gebieten er sein unwesen treibt...

damals in der fischereiprüfung hat ein ausbilder lediglich mal erwähnt:
wenn du probleme mit nachbars katzen hast, leg doch einfach mal ein petermännchen aus... war wohl ehr als scherz gemeint... hab seitdem nie wieder was von dem giftigen gesellen gehört oder mich damit beschäftigt,
bin aber doch erstaunt jetzt zu lesen, dass er soo giftig ist...|uhoh:


----------



## lucio69 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Hi Zanderzahn,
im Atlantik fühlt er sich sehr wohl, aber hier kannst du einiges nachlesen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petermännchen

Mal von seiner Giftigkeit abgesehen, ist es ein sehr schmackhafter Fisch. Man(n) sollte beim fischen immer eine Thermoskanne mit "heissem" Wasser dabei haben. Zur Not kannst du dir auch über die Einstichstelle pullern, kein Scherz...so machen es die Fischer, wenn nichts anderes da ist.


----------



## zanderzahn (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Petermänchen*

...wikipedia... hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können, trotzdem danke#h

naja das mit dem drüberpieseln ist wie in die eigenen stiefel pinkeln: 
keiner weiss obs hilft, aber wenn man dran glaubt hilfts bestimmt...;+


----------



## scholzro (12. Mai 2009)

*!!!Vorsicht: Petermännchen!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch einmal aus aktuellem Anlass (Stich bei der Dorschangeltour auf der MS Signe (Grenaa) DK am 04.Mai.2009 die Warnung vor den Petermännchen in der Ostsee. Nicht anfassen!!! Mit der Zange entfernen. Achtung: Schnelle, zappelnde und ruckartige Bewegungen verhindern die unfallfreie Entfernung manchmal. (Dann Petermännchen sofort durch starken Schlag töten.)

Bilder der Petermännchen gibt es überall im Internet, auch bei Wikipedia.

Wenn es denn doch passieren sollte:
1. Gift sofrt mit der Wunde aussaugen. Möglichst viel Blut und damit auch Gift mit dem Mund aus der Wunde holen.

2. Zum Kapitän gehen, Antihistaminikum geben lassen oder selber nehmen (Normale Antallergietabletten, z.B. von Ratiopharm Ceterizin oder Zyrtec)

3. Verwundete Stelle möglichst mit heißem (so heiß gerade noch erträglich) Wasser überspülen.
KEIN KALTES WASSER VERWENDEN, daurch verstärkt sich WIrkung des Giftes nur.

3. Arzt/ Krankenhaus aufsuchen. Wunde untersuchen lassen und bei sehr starkem Anschwillen weitere Behandlung abklären, gf. in deutschem "Heimatkrankenhaus".

Grüße 

scholzro


----------



## astacus (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: !!!Vorsicht: Petermännchen!!!*

Moin,
dazu:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84890

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Honeyball (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: !!!Vorsicht: Petermännchen!!!*

Aber ganz wichtig, weil selbst in Wikipedia noch nicht vermerkt:

Es werden immer mehr Sichtungen und Verletzungen durch Petermännchen auch aus der *Ostsee* gemeldet.

An der Nordseeküste und selbst bis nach Norwegen hoch, weiß man es ja inzwischen. Aber offensichtlich wandern die jetzt über Skagerrak und Kattegat hinaus durch die Belte auch weiter südlich ein.


----------



## schadstoff (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: !!!Vorsicht: Petermännchen!!!*

Erst bitte Boardsuche benutzen .....

dann Posten 

aber danke trotzdem 

#hSchadstoff


----------



## Ines (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: !!!Vorsicht: Petermännchen!!!*

Jedenfalls schmecken die fischstäbchengroßen Petermännchen, wenn man die giftigen Teile erst mal mit Arbeitshandschuhen und Zange bewehrt abgeschnitten und in die Pfanne bugsiert hat, ausgesprochen lecker!


----------



## ralle (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Habe mal beide Freds zwecks Übersichtlichkeit zusammengeführt !


----------



## scholzro (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Petermänchen*

o.k.,

Danke

Grüße

scholzro


----------



## flexxxone (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Moin moin,

mal zwei dumme Fragen von 'ner Landratte:

1. wie unterscheide ich als Greenhorn ein Petermännchen von 'ner Aalmutter?

2. Wie verwertet man das Petermännchen am sichersten? Soll heißen, einfach Kopf ab und gut oder muss man da genauso vorsichtig filetieren wie beim Kugelfisch?

Gruß und Petri 
flexxx


----------



## Stokker (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Petermänchen*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> ... mal ne dumme frage: wo kommt dieser unangenehme zeitgenose vor|kopfkrat
> 
> da ich wenig aber doch ab und an im urlaub im salzwasser fische sagt mir doch bitte mal in welchen gebieten er sein unwesen treibt...
> 
> ...


----------



## scholzro (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Hallo zusammen,

viel Wissenswertes kann man bei Wikipedia nachlesen. Nicht aber, ob es für Badende auch gefährlich sein könnte, auf Petermännchen z.B. in der Ostsee zu treten (Sie verstecken sich ja im Sand).

Sollte man also nur noch mit Gummisandalen ins Wasser gehen? Auch in der Ost-/ Nordsee

Gruß

scholzro


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Habe einen Beitrag dazu in der Aktuellen Kutter und Küste geschrieben.Ich habe damals ebenfalls auf der Signe ( Greena) schmerzhafte Erfahrung machen müssen.


----------



## flexxxone (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Petermänchen*

hallo Axtwerfer, 
ich wollte eigentlich nicht unbedingt Geld ausgeben für diese Info...
daher hatte ich die Fragen hier gestellt |kopfkrat

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Hallo flexx,

zur Unterscheidung: Schau einfach im www. nach, das ist wohl das Sicherste. Habe zwar noch nie eine Aalmutter gefangen, aber ich denke dass diese nicht so schön bunt wie ein Petermännchen ist. Die Seiten leuchten teilweise türkis, grün, gelb - halt bunt.

Zur Verwertung: Nein, Du hast keinen japanischen "Todeskugelfisch" vor Dir. Beim Landen, Versorgen und der Küchenarbeit musst Du aber selbstverständlich sehr gut aufpassen und auf die Rücken- und Kiemenstacheln penibel achten. 

Ich habe die Petermännchen stets filitiert. Geht ganz einfach, wenn Du mit einem ordentlichen (Leder-)Handschuh oder einem dickeren Handtuch den Kopf festhälts und vorsichtig mit einem scharfen Messer filitierst. Schmecken tun die Viecher absolut lecker.

Gruß


----------



## zulu (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Petermänchen*

An alle !

Ich heb das tier  mit der linken hand am vorfach aus dem wasser, mit der rechten hand und einer lösezange den fisch hängend  am oberkiefer fest packen und festhalten. 
Dann hält der piekser sofort still.
Dann den haken vorsichtig, zur not mit einer zweiten zange lösen und den kopf hinter den stacheln auf einem brett abtrennen.
Der kopf geht gleich über bord und das sehr leckere schwanzstück verschwindet auf jeden fall in der kühlbox.

thats save

:m

Z.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Einfach mit 'nem dicken Lappen oder alten Handtuch anfassen und abhaken, daß Gift verliert sich bei der Berührung im Stoff, danach kurz die Stacheln abzwicken und ab in die Box.


----------



## zulu (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Petermänchen*

Vorsicht !!!

Ganz schlechter tip sternhagelvoll #d

merke:

2 bis 3 kleine giftstacheln vor jeder augenhöhle !!

Nimmst du dafür einen nagelknipser  ? |kopfkrat

Gibt nur kopf ab,

auch bei der kleineren quaise.

Es haben sich schon viele erfahrene leute in der küche verletzt. Auch tot noch gefährlich.

freundlichst

|wavey:

Z.


----------

